
Turkey maintains Tor block, flicks social networks offline for 12 hours - galoon
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/20/turkey-blocks-internet-whatsapp-twitter-assassination/?ncid=rss
======
pritianka
Jeez, wtf is wrong with Turkey?! Any time there's instability, they tighten
govt controls. It almost makes me think everything is an Erdogan-backed
conspiracy.

